# Finished up my video tower.



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This setup is for videos only, the upper section is removable for when we are just fishing. Go easy I have tender feelings. There will be a chair on top for the camera man to sit in will videoing and there is also an umbrella stand for shading the view finder and camera man.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

holy chit!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> holy chit!


x2!!!! I am not sure I could even get up there without pissin my pants, much less film a decent video!!!!


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

I get sea sick just looking at it. That's really neat though good job.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Looks kinda top-heavy, Don't get caught in a trough..It might roll a little. I'm sure its all lightweight material though. Good luck to you. hope it works for you.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

that doesnt look very safe, good luck with films


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

maybe you should just use a helicopter!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking you might want to move to helium balloons if you plan to get any higher!!!!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

HOLY **** CHUCK! Do you have to get a permit to build that high?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> holy chit!


Same thing i said outlound when i saw it.I bet you will get some awesome footage when used.I hate to be up there when the wind starts blowing and lightning and all.Tender feelings:rotfl:


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm game, I'll bring my camera and lets roll!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

2cool! But, will your video camera compensate for movement while filming? I'm not trying to bash, so please don't take it that way. I'd think any movement below would be multiplied the higher the tower. Can a good video camera compensate for movement?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

That will be one heck of a midget launcher if ya hit a sandbar!


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Watch out for the wind generators!!!!!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Hopefully that camera you've got has a really good zoom! And I think I've got a spare harness if you need to borrow it on ur trial run!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

holy cow.......... what tha hells next lol.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> that doesnt look very safe, good luck with films


Agreed... I dunno, but thinking a 200+ lb fella up there could potentially roll the boat over just on the leverage.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Did you change the design Chuck or do you not have the big pole that your seat is going to sit on in the pic? On a side note did Danny get to make any progress on the black boat in the shop :wink: ?

Mike


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The center pole just wasn't installed yet. it was the next thing we did. I just don't have the photo of the tower complete with center stripper pole.

As for Danny working on the black hayne, Yes, I think he did, we didn't start on my rig until around 930am...



Im Headed South said:


> Did you change the design Chuck or do you not have the big pole that your seat is going to sit on in the pic? On a side note did Danny get to make any progress on the black boat in the shop :wink: ?
> 
> Mike


----------



## fratstud (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys from my highschool used to fish from three story boats all the time, it was no big deal.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*VIDEO*

RAILBIRD looks great what ya videoing SPACE SHUTTLE.Probably need a RED LIGHT on top too.Enough BS good luck with whatever you got planed...CVA34


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, It's a floating trapeze.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have the words to say...hwell:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Meet me at Louis Bait Camp and I will take you out towards Jones Lake for some great video.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Can you see Russia?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

wow!!! Nuff said


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Ummmm...WOW that's pretty cool, I think. 

Question: Is the video taping just for personal use or do you plan on releasing some footage for sale on DVD's or something? If for personal use, I like the passion you are putting into it.


----------



## txhickdawg (May 26, 2010)

Railbird,

You are an ***** retard. 

Most sincerely yours,

Dawg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txhickdawg said:


> Railbird,
> 
> You are an ***** retard.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats not your Daddy's everyday Majek!!! Just once in the summer , I will pay money to watch JabX1962 do a cannonball off of it!!! Watch out for Power lines Chuck , lmao


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

go up where ? oh hell no.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Welcome to 2cool!*



txhickdawg said:


> Railbird,
> 
> You are an ***** retard.
> 
> ...


Wow nice 2nd post! Welcome to 2cool anyways.

I know some people don't like to change their boats to something the manufacturer feels the masses want, I'm not one of those guys. What I have designed for my video tower may or may not work. It attaches to the back of my original tower (what you see vertical ion the bow. I am willing to give it a try and if its too top heavy, I will adapt it into an 8' tower and it will be for sale.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW... how tall is that?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope you dont have to go under any overpasses on the way to the launch.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

You couldnt pay me to sit up there. Hate to be up there when you stick it in the mud.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

That reminds me of the jump towers at Ft Benning from airborne school. Can I hire you out? I need to get requal I want my jump pay back


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

That is one boat I don't want to be on if there is lighten in the area.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't listen to some of these guys. If it works you might have National Geo. calling to borrow that thing for some picture taking. If anything, go below Lake Livingston Dam with that thing for long casting. You ''WILL'' be a rock star up there.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

which one's railbird?

winner gets a corky.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> holy chit!


Yeah, what he said. I can't believe I might be the one on that tower. Ha.

I guess I could watch the weather from up there too. LOL.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Railbird is going to be Jailbird when that thing kills someone....


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*interesting*

you may need some some pop-out outriggers to stabilize when you are shooting video. Thats crazy stuff, dude. I bet you could spot a school of reds in the back lakes from ....... Charlies. Wow....


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Tie a bungee cord up there and charge!!! It'll pay for itself in no time!!!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I hope it works for you. I can just imagine easing into a back lake and watching a school of reds tail on a calm day from that vantage point. You might want to put a beer hoist in...do that and I will be the camera guy! Good luck with it and please post some videos


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Does not look safe to me, and I work in elevated situations often. The rear legs do not look to have much if any lateral support. Too much of an unsupported span for such light duty material.

I like your ideas, but not the implementation. I would suggest you consult with an engineer. Seriously, you could kill someone with that rig.

I wish you the best of luck, and think you will need it.


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

lmao..... Seriously, how far is it from the deck to the bottom of the filming platform?


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*pot????*

I think railbird is high!!! Not the way he wanted either!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That thing would be a blast on an SCB at high speed, or in a lightning storm. 

Jumping to the water from there would be fun as well.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Does not look safe to me, and I work in elevated situations often. The rear legs do not look to have much if any lateral support. Too much of an unsupported span for such light duty material.
> 
> I like your ideas, but not the implementation. I would suggest you consult with an engineer. Seriously, you could kill someone with that rig.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, and think you will need it.


What you see is only my starting point. This is not a complete setup yet, all supports have yet to be installed. The center of the tower has a schedual 80 2" aluminum mast that bolts to the deck in front of the leaning post. It will be supported from 4-6 locations with stainless steel cables for support of rear supports, tower and mast. I am not getting up there until all supports are installed. The front tower is also missing a cross brace in the above picture. I thank you for your input, i will be vary careful with this while we are shoring it up.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> WOW... how tall is that?


From base of video tower is 20'8".


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

To paraphrase an old saying: Don't build any higher than you are willing to fall!


----------



## bayman83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*wow*

Was there any math involved in this build? Or was it more like, "this should work"... That build is gonna need some outrigger pontoons at a minimum... looks rad though, good luck... Are your gonna run a steering cable up?

-Filthy


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

*Interesting*

How do they get from the deck of the boat up to the first stair?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

as it stands, the tower will withstand approximately 6500lbs if the mast is perfectly straight at 0 degrees angle fixed at both ends. Worst case scenario is 412lb fixed one end free to move any direction on top several feet. This cannot happen because lateral movement will be less than an inch when tie down.

This doesn't take into considerastion that the mast will be pinned to the base of the tower, so the stairs and the 1 1/4" rear supports will be able to handle an additional 700lbs or so.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

elm_tx said:


> How do they get from the deck of the boat up to the first stair?


we climb the front tower and access the stairs from the back under the leaning rail.


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

somebody got on my account....


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry guys you can ignore that last post, my friend got on my computer. hes an idiot....sorry!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My biggest concern is lateral force and leverage if boat leans due to weight shift.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*you gonna need a long pole*
I think we need a bigger boat
nice job -thanks for sharing-
look forward to the video
*look out for seagulls and anything else flying around up there*


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

*Fun things to do 20ft up*

Duck blind, hog hunt, bow fish , skeet shoot, driving range, there endless lol. cool rig


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

where ya'll put in at?? better yet.........how do ya get there???


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

All tower sections fold down, i can go under a 5' bridge with some small adjustments. Towing set up to travel, i need 13' clearance.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright, here's the deal. I've always been a go for it kinda guy, but I haven't slept since I stood this thing up yesterday. It feels like i can handle it, but the weight, height and bulkiness is just too scary to even put it in the water. I am going to get up tomorrow and take about 30% of the weight off, by shortening the stairs and and making it into more of a gang plank. changing the angle from 45 degrees to about 22.5 degrees. This will effectively lower the overall height by 4 feet, but if i stand instead of sit, I will only loose approximately 3'. The overall length will be reduced by about 3-4', haven't done the math yet. This will also create better angles for cabling. I call it a win all the way around. I will make it fit my needs as long as I can make it safe. My greatest concern from the start has been the enherant top heaviness of all this. I will greatly reduce that and make it easier to setup. Hence i will get to use it more. 

I knew going in it would change as i started creating this, i just didn't expect the insomnia. lol......... Yes, I overshot a bit. Oh well, wasn't the 1st time i was wrong this year. live and learn. 

chuck


----------



## IamRoger (Sep 15, 2009)

watching out for low flying aircraft...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet dude!
At what wind velocity will it become a concern to be up that high?

Looking forward to some sweet videos from that perspective!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

I will pray for you. You might post this on Food for the Soul board as well.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice work chuck..... your gonna have to buy a bigger lens for the video camera now!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just put that forklift in the boat and stand on a pallet


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

What is the purpose of having to be so high up to shoot video as opposed to being on a platform built right above your console? 

Are you shooting video of folks fishing on that boat or other boats? 

It is a cool idea, and would like to know the plan behind it all.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Wow, are there any villages in route to the top? May need to restock on supplies about half-way up...

Na, congrats, have fun with it...


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

If it's too un-steady.. you can always put some pontoons on the sides! I've seen the guys below the Lake Livingston Dam do it to steady their boats. They have Platforms about seven feet high for casting their surf rods. You gotta see it to believe it! River rats come up with the most insane stuff. I know ....I put a platform on a stick steer Bass boat. How'd it work you ask??? NOT TO GOOOOD!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Can I borrow that if I get an invite to South Texas trophy Deer hunting?

Not sure how it will work in a good south wind down there? Nearly been blown over a few times in a tripod. May need a chute for safety.

Jim


----------



## RUNNING BUDDY (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool!!! Needs Beer holder!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

On a cloudy day won't your view of the deck be obscured?

Maybe install a wind generator about halfway up to power a fan to clear the targeted photography area! 

Better weld some spikes on it so the buzzards dont nest on it and make the climb up slippery with whitewash!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)




----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Man, I just noticed the shadow that sucker is casting onto that building... intimidating... you may be able to get a contract with ATT to broadcast some service offa that sucker...


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

You could drag a couple of kayaks out with you and a long push pole and use them as pontoons for outriggers. The yaks and pole might come in handy anyway. My boat gets squirrely when I'm standing on my 6ft platform - can't imagine what it will be like up there.

I would have rigged a PTZ camera on top of a long pole: stick the pole in the mud and aim/focus the camera remotely via a laptop/joystick controller. I think this would give a steadier image on the camera and would reduce the shrinkage factor for the camera man.

Jus sayin' 

TF

.


----------



## DAVILA2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

GOOD GOD!!! 

THATS SUM SICK CHIT! JAJAJA! 

GOOD LUCK BRODA! U GONNA NEED IT!

NEW YEARS RESOLUTION?
GETTING OVER THE FEAR OF HEIGHTS!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Tower has been reduced. It is now only 4' above the deck of my front platform that makes eye level around 22'-23'. The stairs is now 5' instead of 10' long.everything is centered over the front cooler instead of the front of the leaning post. The top heavy factor is not an issue anymore. The only issue i am somewhat concerned for now is one of the guys on the front tower hooking the camera guy. Barbless hooks will be something to consider for filming. I will attempt to video over the next 10 days will post the results.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Get Randy to go up and film. Two reasons..

1. He's only 165 lbs. and
2. He'd probably survive the fall if he did fall. (I mean Look at the Motorcycle wrecks he's survived.)


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TexasFlats said:


> I would have rigged a PTZ camera on top of a long pole: stick the pole in the mud and aim/focus the camera remotely via a laptop/joystick controller. I think this would give a steadier image on the camera and would reduce the shrinkage factor for the camera man.
> 
> Jus sayin'
> 
> ...


Or mount the PTZ on a long pole on the bottom of the space shuttle! Better yet...let everyone know when your fishing and they can log in to Google Earth Live and watch!

Knot only is that rig top heavy by design...the top heavy factor would be amplified to biblical proportions once the cameraman hauled his enormous juevos up there!

You're saving money...at least you dont have to buy a reserve chute for the camera man...base jumpers don't need 'em! 

Just ribbing you! But I would think if the wind and swell merged at the right time all on board would be in serious trouble real fast!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Speaking of enormous juevos that boy is packing a set.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Brass gonads


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Finished almost*

Here is some shots of how it works. One setup is for videos and the other is for traveling.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks better, but still risky. Have you given any thought to adding wires front and back, left and right mid way up the center pole(like a sailboat mast)?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Looks better, but still risky. Have you given any thought to adding wires front and back, left and right mid way up the center pole(like a sailboat mast)?


Am water testing today or tomorrow, I will have a better feeling about it then. as with any project it will be an evolving setup for the near future.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Railbird,*

you are the greatest thing to happen to me in a long time. I have to show this thread to my wife, so I can be relegated back to nearing sanity.


railbird said:


> Am water testing today or tomorrow, I will have a better feeling about it then. as with any project it will be an evolving setup for the near future.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

looks great, I see the spare tire is still shreaded. LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Now that looks better, how long did it take to set up on the water?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I'd ride on it. It'd be fun to jump off of...in deep water.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chuck was is the weight rating!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

why don't you just make a conventional hard top style t-top with a removeable hoop


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a camera mount I used in my dear stand so I could shoot and film at the same time. Just take a cheap tri pod apart and use the mount and swivel part. You can get em at wall mart for around 10 bucks.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

It'll work, but I promise you... you're gonna need some type of stabilizers(outriggers) from the sides of your boat. Like the ones they use on those Hawaiian canoes in the ocean?? Can you post a video of your maiden voyage? would love to see it! Thanks, and good luck to you.


----------



## DAVILA2000 (Mar 4, 2007)

WELL????


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

DAVILA2000 said:


> WELL????


Chuck..., Davila only speaks to us approximately once every 11.3 months: you almost _have to_ update us!


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Dam man how tall is that


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

gosh, I hope something bad has not happened to him. I heard a report of a bunch of birds being killed and falling out of the sky on the ttmb, I hope railbird was not involved


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Took it down to "the Hole" saturday and came in last night. I used it for a few hours, but took it down because I wanted to wait until i have good video conditions to use it in. The weather didn't cooperate so it never went back up. It installs very easily and is very solidly attached to the boat. I can tell it moves a bit more than the front tower, but still feels safe as long as its on the flats. It is deffinantly more top heavy than before, but on the front tower we can stand 4 200+lb guys on 1 side of the tower and it still doesn't feel tippy. My only complaint is it is too close to the tower, so I'm going to put a 2' section back in to create a catwalk to the stairs and not change the height. I will post some water pictures and pictures of the raising it later today. I have not measured the finished height to water yet, but the base should be about 17'. That will be 21.5' eye level from chair and about 22.5' while standing. Am headed back today or tomorrow hoping for good video weather sometime in the next 3 days.

chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Now that looks better, how long did it take to set up on the water?


It took 25 minutes to go from travel setup to totally ready to fish. I am planning to use the video tower section only on very calm days with good visability, so wind and heavy waves are mot part of this equation.


----------



## KevMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Reel Bender said:


> That will be one heck of a midget launcher if ya hit a sandbar!


LMAO


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

You may be interested in a few GoPro HD cameras mounted on your boat.

The newer HD versions are very nice.

http://www.goprocamera.com


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like a Ling tower on Steroids.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Spent the last 3 days doing videos, it works great. It will be lots of fun over the next few years. We got some great shots, prolly 30+ fish on video in the last 2 days. Some youtube videos will be posted in the next few weeks. Hope they turn out good.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see them


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JETTY TUNA TOWER!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That will double as a deer rifle tripod with a walk down bow platform.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Poor fish.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow that thing is cool. I bet it's one heck of a view!


----------



## KennysKenner (Jun 14, 2010)

Babe I want to build a deerstand! wife says you got a boat. Husband says Yea but I want to go hunting. wife says thats what you got the boat for. Husband says ok.LOL...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

railbird said:


> Spent the last 3 days doing videos, it works great. It will be lots of fun over the next few years. We got some great shots, prolly 30+ fish on video in the last 2 days. Some youtube videos will be posted in the next few weeks. Hope they turn out good.


Yeah guys it was a blast shooting from that tower and hanging with RB for a couple days; Really fun way to fish. Reminded me of flippin and pitching to bass in clear shallow water.

We'll holla when we post it to you tube.

t


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I wanna see.!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Yeah guys it was a blast shooting from that tower and hanging with RB for a couple days; Really fun way to fish. Reminded me of flippin and pitching to bass in clear shallow water.
> 
> We'll holla when we post it to you tube.
> 
> t


I spent 3 days with Tobin down south at the cabin. He is a great guy and really understands the bay system. His insights in how the bays work and observations about the areas we fish were spot on. You can learn a lot about fishing and the water in general from spending time with Tobin. I am looking forward to seeing some professional quality video from my tower. This will allow me to decide on type of equipment i will by for doing videos.

chuck


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

*check these guys out*

http://www.campbellcameras.com/shop...eras-and-Video-Packages/Fishing-Packages.aspx


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*shot of cabin trip last week*

here some cool photos shot by Tobin, very cool stuff.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*you guys thought i was crazy!!!!*

We built this tower at the same time we built mine. It is on a 19'tv explorer. Base of platform is 15'4". This one even scares me. lol It telescopes up and down from 9' to 15'4".


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Railbirds next boat...*








:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry, If I saw this coming across the bay, I'd be rolling on the deck and this is exactly what I'd be thinking...


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Not skinny enought LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

What do you video? Professional stuff or a hobby? I didn't read everything as I am lazy. Thats crazy tall. Crazy tall. Get a full body harness in the event you fall. 85% of falls from over 11 feet result in death. Be safe


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Pretty sure we now have visual proof of the word "excess" I love it...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Insane..... Looking forward to the vid clips


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Are Videos posted yet?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

not yet, tobin says he will have some out soon. I am waiting for some new software for editing my stuff. This time of year is tuff for videoing. As summer vets closer, it will get easier.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Chuck that is awesome cant wait for the video's keep up the great work. One day bring that rig to my part of the coast and lets have some fun hunting reds with it....


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

looks tippy
pay your life insurance


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

crazy, man, craaaazzzzy.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

That picture just makes me hate towers even more. No wonder the reds spook so easily now.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> That picture just makes me hate towers even more. No wonder the reds spook so easily now.


go hug a cactus, then


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Chuck.......... You've lost your **** mind! 

You know, if you were a better fisherman, you get closer to those Redfish and not have to try to see them from another planet! LOL! 

I'm kidding. Should make for some interesting video... of the camera man as he is falling to his death. LOL. Only you Chuck, only you. Guess I won't have a tough time seeing you out there.

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Actually, after you catch your first red off the thing, it's so fun that you don't even feel like your 14 feet off the ground.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Get good insurance! LOL


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Team Castaway said:


> Chuck.......... You've lost your **** mind!
> 
> You know, if you were a better fisherman, you get closer to those Redfish and not have to try to see them from another planet! LOL!
> 
> ...


i am just performing a service for the guys where i fish. If they see me make a second drift they know I'm on fish. You need to make a trip down there with us sometime, you will understand why I'm hooked on this style of fishing.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed sightcasting is even a notch above catchin 'em on topwaters for me, heart starts racing every time I spot fish no matter how many times it happens. I can't imagine how many fish y'all must see from up there.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> Agreed sightcasting is even a notch above catchin 'em on topwaters for me, heart starts racing every time I spot fish no matter how many times it happens. * I can't imagine how many fish y'all must see from up there.*


Here's an image from a video taken from the tower:


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> Agreed sightcasting is even a notch above catchin 'em on topwaters for me, heart starts racing every time I spot fish no matter how many times it happens. I can't imagine how many fish y'all must see from up there.


You can sightcast fish without being 198' in the air. I had to experiment once to see what it's all about fishing from a tower boat. Fish ran scared most of the time. Could have caught more in my phantom slow trolling.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> You can sightcast fish without being 198' in the air. I had to experiment once to see what it's all about fishing from a tower boat. Fish ran scared most of the time. Could have caught more in my phantom slow trolling.


Preachin to the choir my man, I sightcast from the top of my Igloo...LOL still productive.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> You can sightcast fish without being 198' in the air. I had to experiment once to see what it's all about fishing from a tower boat. Fish ran scared most of the time. Could have caught more in my phantom slow trolling.


Pretty sure railbird didn't build his *video* tower with you in mind... He enjoys it and that's what matters...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Sight casting from a tower is productive, but it requires practice like anything. The huge advantage gained by being able to see 10 times as much water on a drift, counters any dissadvantage from being seen by a few fish that get close enough to see me before i can get a bait in front of them. If we have 2 or 3 guys on the tower that doesn't happen very often. I like it and all my buddies like it thats really all that matters to me.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

paymerick said:


> Pretty sure railbird didn't build his *video* tower with you in mind... He enjoys it and that's what matters...


I'm sure he does enjoy it. And no matter what anyone says about practice, been there done that, caught all the fish. There is no way in the world that anyone can possibly believe that height & site will out fish good ole know how and stealth. Did this for too many years.

Sorry to go on about this. One of the few things I can't stand is tower boats. Railbird, what are you going to do when they ban tower boats? It's coming. Too many people complaining about them.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I should have said towers on boats.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Is that tower USCG certified?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure why people would hate my tower other than ignorance. I don't burn with it and i can't drive from up there. Its a tool to gain a better vantage point to see fish from. If you stand on your bow instead of the floor of your boat, you are using a tower of sorts. I just like mine to be taller. If you think i'm cheating because i am using something that makes my time on the water more productive. I understand your point. But if you want to be consistent, make sure you leave all your modern gear at home and stop by the creek and cut yourself a cane pole. I wouldn't want you to be cheating yourself out of a much more challenging day on the water.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree the redfish in my neck of the woods seem a little more spooky each year starting about 3 years ago which was when many tower boats started constantly crusing the flats. I would think drifting with one would be the most effective method by far, I have never attempted it but I don't see how you can drive right up on fish and still get them to bite. Even the hungriest/largest schools of fish I have encountered will only tolerate a trolling motor at best once a main engine gets fired up game over.

paymerick:
If you are referring to me trolling, I'm not, railbird already mentioned he drifts with his and I can see the obvious benefits of a tower in this application. However I can see how others would dislike the burners because I have observed a difference in the fish correlating with the appearance of this technique. I guess I would behave differently also if I had death from above circling me every hour or so...LOL


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Trolling...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Do these fish look like they are spooked by my setup.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

you're only cheating cause I don't have 1. LOL had to show this to my wife, she kept asking me what was laying behind your boat at the storage.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

who the f put a big picture here that jacks up all the screen? learn how to post a properly sized pic or go home.



railbird said:


> Not sure why people would hate my tower other than ignorance. I don't burn with it *and i can't drive from up there*.


 hey, that's a thought... why not?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> I would agree the redfish in my neck of the woods seem a little more spooky


where is your neck of the woods? Gotham city?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> That picture just makes me hate towers even more. No wonder the reds spook so easily now.





paymerick said:


> go hug a cactus, then


i love it:rotfl:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> paymerick:
> If you are referring to me trolling,


Not you...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> I'm sure he does enjoy it. And no matter what anyone says about practice, been there done that, caught all the fish. There is no way in the world that anyone can possibly believe that height & site will out fish good ole know how and stealth. Did this for too many years.
> 
> Sorry to go on about this. One of the few things I can't stand is tower boats. Railbird, what are you going to do when they ban tower boats? It's coming. Too many people complaining about them.


Bro, this is CASTING TOWER... Not a burn boat... I have never and know I will never see Railbird burning.. Go drink a beer and chill. Or attack some of the guys that do burn.

Thanks.. Rail the tower is awesome, I'm sure it will make for some cool videos in the near future.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm no evolutionist but have you ever heard of a fella named Charles Darwin?


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> where is your neck of the woods? Gotham city?


That was hilarious! Nice contribution....:doowapsta


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

I've seen you in the hole. I admit that you don't burn like most. It's still a tower. As far as an unfair advantage, I don't think so. I can see just fine and always held my own in the RFC, IFA, FLW and TRTS against tower boats. There were 4 or 5 teams that did'nt give a rats a** about the locals or other tour anglers. That's where my attitude comes from. If you say your courteous of your fellow fisherman, then I sincerely apologize. 

As for everyone else that is defending Railbird, S T F U! Let him defend himself. Seems he did a pretty good job on his own.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Nice video btw. You should make a trip to Venice. You can get way crazy footage there.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> I've seen you in the hole. I admit that you don't burn like most. It's still a tower. As far as an unfair advantage, I don't think so. I can see just fine and always held my own in the RFC, IFA, FLW and TRTS against tower boats. There were 4 or 5 teams that did'nt give a rats a** about the locals or other tour anglers. That's where my attitude comes from. If you say your courteous of your fellow fisherman, then I sincerely apologize.
> 
> As for everyone else that is defending Railbird,* S T F U!* Let him defend himself. Seems he did a pretty good job on his own.


Way to conduct an adult conversation.... Perhaps the Moderators on here will chime in and delete you from the forum, its the same to say what you said in initials as it is to scream it out loud.

Maybe you should call out the guys that are rude and not the ones that show respect. I personally run a sit down boat. But there is an 8ft ladder in that sit down boat.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

Typical response. Sorry if I have an over abundance of testosterone! I have ran across numerous sites that always have a couple of guys that have a pair (like myself) and the rest make comments like that. Won't be the last site I get banned from.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> Typical response. Sorry if I have an over abundance of testosterone! I have ran across numerous sites that always have a couple of guys that have a pair (like myself) and the rest make comments like that. Won't be the last site I get banned from.


I just don't know why your calling out perfectly honest and polite people. If you really had the pair you claim to have you would maybe be man enough to call out a few of these burners...Just sayin...

I'm glad you have a pair and thanks for letting us all know you think your a MAN.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

I guess my honest reply to that is that I do when I see them. Thought this one was too. I apologized when it was made clear by *railbird* that he does'nt burn. Again, let him defend himself. It only makes it worse when other people start defending.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

NoTreeHuggerHere said:


> Typical response. Sorry if I have an over abundance of testosterone!


It sounds like you have a big vagina. If not, then please quit whining like one.


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere (May 18, 2010)

JED said:


> It sounds like you have a big vagina. If not, then please quit whining like one.


Would you like to see it in person?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Well mr newtreehugger if you see me in the hole all the time you already new I didn't burn. You would also know my drifts are anywhere from 1 to 10 miles when I fish down south with an average of 2 miles per drift. What are really trying to accomplish here?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess that's what happens when you jump conclusions based only on a tower. I didn't feel like ****. And further, Railbird can defend himself just fine but If you want to make a judgement against someone on an open forum you'll get plenty of responses not necessarily defending the person but the principle. Should have been a Private Message if you have a beef with tower boats or burners. I mean, come on you don't even know the guy. At least you had the sense to apologize which was fine until the **** comment, I suppose to prove your manhood. Dude, a man doesn't have to prove squat.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

*Don't look spooked but they...*



railbird said:


> Do these fish look like they are spooked by my setup.


They don't look spooked at all but they sure looked ticked off when you set the hook in there lips. LOL


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I will be having lunch at Hamptons tomorrow at noon. Come show us all those wabos. They must be a sight as much as your proud of them.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Levi said:


> I will be having lunch at *Hamptons* tomorrow at noon. Come show us all those wabos. They must be a sight as much as your proud of them.


Best hamburgers around!!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think Railbirds tower is way to much ******* for me.... but heck i sure do like hooking them scared fich from up there...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

TreeHumperIsHere said:


> Seems he did a pretty good job on his own.


I dunno about that... his work wasn't exactly "cut out" for him...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i cant belive all the wimps and crybabys on this forum and some others that constantly cry about the way people fish.if railbird builds a 100ft tower who gives a ****.if some guy wants to sling bait who gives a ****,if some guy wants to use artificals only who give a **** if some guy wants to fly fish who gives a ****.its called fishing and it will always be called fishing.


----------



## eddien22 (Apr 15, 2009)

That tower is awesome, only jealous cause I would never have the chance to fish from it. Awesome job, and cool video!!!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

flatzstalker said:


> i cant belive all the wimps and crybabys on this forum and some others that constantly cry about the way people fish.if railbird builds a 100ft tower who gives a ****.if some guy wants to sling bait who gives a ****,if some guy wants to use artificals only who give a **** if some guy wants to fly fish who gives a ****.its called fishing and it will always be called fishing.


AMEN!!! Some people are just angry behind the keyboard.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a raised console or tower/casting platform of somekind on my 21' tran cat. Just started looking around at configurations. Sure would like to ride on a few to see what I like and don't like.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Bubbaette said:


> I've been thinking about getting a raised console or tower/casting platform of somekind on my 21' tran cat. Just started looking around at configurations. Sure would like to ride on a few to see what I like and don't like.


i'm sure Chucky would give you a tower view! i like the nose bleed seats....


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Wasnt someone asking about aerial photos of the bays earlier. Now they can just contact RailBird. Sorry man I just had to. Looks cool to me.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Get an 18 wheeler and a couple trucks with wide/ high load signs adn ease it on down to the ramp. Watch the over passes and you might want to get a tower truck to move the high lines as well.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

Man that's cool..I bet when you toss the camera man a cold one hope he has a baseball glove preferably 13" outfielders mitt.lol good job and most of all good luck.


----------

